# Little crane tips over rescued by 200 ton and 65 ton



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jul 30, 2014)

Luckily no one was killed or hurt. He has owned the crane for about 4 months. The local "good guys" and the crane company that righted it have been betting on when he was going to dump it. He was trying to pick 3800 pounds when he was rated for 800 pounds. There was some damage to the house. http://www.whdh.com/story/26084221/tree-trimmer-tips-over-in-marlborough


----------

